# Cheapest way to transfer money to someone in Kenya?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

And no, this isn't one of those "send me money" scams, we have a friend in Kenya who is going to school and needs financial assistance, so we're trying to help her out.

Last time we used Western Union and the fees were a turn off, I would rather send my friend more money and use an option with less fees.

I've checked with ING for email money transfer but they only deal with banking institutions in Canada, and I'm not really sure if my friend has a bank account (waiting to hear back on that).

Does anyone here have any suggestions for an inexpensive, safe way to send money to someone in Kenya?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Can she cash your CDN cheque at a local bank? That's what I would try. All the electronic stuff -- they're just waiting for us with their fees. Mailing a cheque is probably the cheapest and safest option.

Another option is paypal if she is already setup with them to receive money. If she is not, the hassle just for this won't be worth going that route.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

What are some of the international financial institutions/banks near her?
HSBC, Citibank, Barclays, perhaps?
The easiest might be a USD cashier's cheque (AKA demand draft) drawn on one of such banks.
USD would be the most acceptable international currency, unless the local govt. there has restrictions on forex inflows/outflows.
If so, Western Union is your probably your best and fastest option.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

You wont be able to do an International EMT.

Wire Transfers are too expensive.

Third party transfers cannot/will not be done by the banks.

Paypal can be done, but is a little bit expensive.

The best method is put a certified cheque, or put some bills in a birthday card inside an envelope and ship it to them. If they need it quick, ship it air, it will still be cheap in envelope format.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lol there speaketh a person who has never sent money to 3rd world countries.

cash will never arrive via postal or courier service. All cash will get stolen. Cheques will get stolen. There are safe bonded couriers but i'd expect to pay north of $150-200 for delivery to kenya.

addy this summer i sent emergency cash plus new pair of prescription eyeglasses to my daughter in el salvador. I sent these with a well-known canadian minister who travels central america frequently. Doing good works, etc. The reverend is totally trustworthy & really serves as a kind of flying post office. Ferrying cash, prescription medicines, messages, whatever people need, back & forth.

worked out perfectly. He even sent word to me how she was looking, health-wise, in faraway scary usulutan ES.

suggestion: find out which church has historic big missions in kenya (probably out of head office in toronto), keep you ear to the ground, there'll be a minister, or a nurse, or an MD, who does the same thing. You probably have to send USD.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

International Money Orders ares supposed to be cashable anywhere, but I don't know what fees banks in Kenya might charge for cashing one. Also, if post is insecure it may be worse than sending a personal cheque. Maybe ask the CDN consulate in Kenya for advice?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wire( $40.00 unlimited amounts), prepaid credit card or western union probably the only way to get the money there safely.Depends if she has bank accounts there , many of these countries are cash only which is why they prefer they western union method .


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

This web site recommends Mukuru.com. http://www.fxcompared.com/


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> cash will never arrive via postal or courier service. All cash will get stolen. Cheques will get stolen. There are safe bonded couriers but i'd expect to pay north of $150-200 for delivery to kenya.


Can't you hide it somehow, like put the bills between two pieces of thick paper or tin foil or something.


----------



## Charles Dickinson (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess they also have a money transfer through "mobile phone money transfer service", and you can have free account at M-Pesa. With this, you can transfer money instantly.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Look into "Moneygrams". You can buy these at any postal outlet. Their Canadian web site is http://moneygram.com/MGI/EN/CA/Market/Market.htm?CC=CA&LC=EN

But I found the site not at all clear about fees and exchange costs.

They claim to have Kenyan agents at the Co-Operative Bank of Kenya, Diamond Trust Bank, Equity Bank, Imperial Bank, K-Rep, Kenya Post Bank and National Bank of Kenya. http://www.moneygram.com/MGI/EN/KE/Market/Market.htm?CC=KE&LC=EN

Maybe these are gradually replacing postal money orders? (which are only available in CDN or US $) http://www.canadapost.ca/tools/pg/manual/PGmoneyord-e.asp


----------



## rofl (Apr 16, 2011)

Paypal's pretty convenient


----------



## isaacthuku (Jun 28, 2016)

International remittance to Kenya has improved a lot in the recent years. You can securely transfer money from Canada to Kenya using a site like KenyaPesa and the recipient will get the cash immediately in the mobile money account, bank account or they can pick it up from a local agent.


----------

